# Pregnant on working H visa



## Ethel_S7 (May 20, 2011)

Hi All, 

I really hope someone can give me some advice as I have recently arrived in Australia on a working holiday visa and have found out that I am 3 months pregnant. I am a single woman, looking to work and travel Australia for a year with a view to finding a permanent job and settling there....however, a spanner has been thrown into the works. I am a UK citizen with UK passport. 

I am concerned regarding the future for myself and child, I currently have not secured work other than short term temporary roles since I was not interested in a serious position straight away, however, I may need to re-think that now. 

Can anyone help me to find out whether I could stay in Oz on my WHV (which expires May 2012), and whether I can give birth here and stay in Oz with my child. I am aware as a UK citizen I am entitled to Medicare but I am not sure whether there would be any governmental supoport available for a single mum from the UK in Australia without a job - I am imagining it would be difficult to secure a long term permanent job on a sponsored visa when you're 3 months pregnant?!?

Any advice would be very greatly appreciated as I'm feeling quite lost at the moment. 

Many thanks,


----------



## Ryanpatt84 (Feb 16, 2011)

You need to get home asap and set up a secure network for that child and not worry about Oz. That's just the cold hard fact. Sorry. The government will give you no visa.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

As you a WHV you won't be eligible for any government benefits. Also, as you are now pregnant you might find it harder to get a job.

TBH I agree with Ryanatt84, you really need to get home where you have your circle of family and friends for support.

Dolly


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Unless you have an Australian partner to sponsor you pretty much have to go home. When the Australian Government finds out about your pregnancy which they will be alerted to by the visa status with health department it will be cancelled and you will be sent home.

You can't stay.


----------



## mason21 (May 3, 2011)

If your on a sub class 417 visa then it states that you must not have any dependents while in australia. so you would have to leave the country, but as the child would have no passport you will have to register the baby as a british citizen and have to get a passport for the child which will all cost money.


----------

